# Kink in tip of tail. Need advice.



## Maxwell Green (Apr 12, 2019)

Hey so my tegu Zeus has been growing like crazy here this spring but I started to notice this weird kink in the tip of his tail. Paranoid it might be something to be concerned about. Checked the moisture in the coconut and checked the humidity which is kept at 70% in tank. Also he has no reaction to it being touched at all, though it's definitely stiffer than rest of tail. Also he's around 9 months old I believe, store wasn't 100% on birth date. I phoned our local vet (small town) and she looked into some stuff and thought it might just be due to rapid growth. He's been growing 2" in length every week for this last month. I keep on the calcium and vitamins plus an assortment of whole food, Eggs, Fish, poultry, Some berries, insects, And cod oil. He is also spending a 1hr outside in the sun since its nicer out now. It has slowly curled up over the last month also its only the last 1 1/4" of tail. 

Here are some photos.


----------

